# Tumbleweed's 'after' video. Handsome devil.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

smlcmss's Channel - YouTube

He has a fractures pelvis but the vet is pretty sure that it will continue to heal well with some cage rest. Tumbleweed is one sweet, well-mannered and loving dog. Cat and dog friendly. I adore him.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I LOVED that video! He is so wonderful--someone will be VERY blessed to adopt him.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Its easy to see why you adore him Bron - he's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow Bron, You made another fantastic video. What can I say, You have talent and all our Rescues Thank-you. Hugs,Edie


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

*Music on the video.*

Check back if you don't hear any music. Youtube is experiencing some kind of meltdown. :angry:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hooray for Tumbleweed!:tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed:

and Hooray for everyone that had a hand in his rescue!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Bron, I'm loving your Aussie theme music!! I haven't heard Mental As Anything for yonks!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Beautiful video. Tumbleweed clearly adores the gentleman in the video and I see the love right back. He's such a sweet little boy and I hope he does get some rest so that he may heal and them run free with all the pup friends he is sure to make.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bron -- what a sweet video. I'm truly in love with this little guy. So glad that surgery won't be needed and that his pelvis will heal with rest. Sending prayers (and money).


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Bron -- what a sweet video. I'm truly in love with this little guy. So glad that surgery won't be needed and that his pelvis will heal with rest. Sending prayers (and money).


Let's all work together to get him a great home - then we can save another. The quicker we get them adopted (into great homes) then the sooner we can snatch another from the jaws of shelter death.

Bron


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Bron, I'm loving your Aussie theme music!! I haven't heard Mental As Anything for yonks!!


Just for you. I guess we are around the same age...


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

can anyone in the US adopt him or does he have to go to a home near where his rescue is?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

smlcm said:


> Just for you. I guess we are around the same age...


I think we are ..... I grew up (teens) to 80's music :thumbsup:

Here's one for you ......


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> I think we are ..... I grew up (teens) to 80's music :thumbsup:
> 
> Here's one for you ......
> 
> Hunters & Collectors - Throw Your Arms Around Me (1986) - YouTube


 Unbelievable, that was a song I was considering using - only it was too 'sexy' I also tried Holy Grail. Yep, the 80's. Saw the Hunters many times at the Collendina Hotel. Saw Barnsey at Lorne pub two years ago when I was home visiting. Grew up in Barwon Heads but spent my adult years in Melbourne.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

smlcm said:


> Unbelievable, that was a song I was considering using - only it was too 'sexy' I also tried Holy Grail. Yep, the 80's. Saw the Hunters many times at the Collendina Hotel. Saw Barnsey at Lorne pub two years ago when I was home visiting. Grew up in Barwon Heads but spent my adult years in Melbourne.


Great minds think alike!! :thumbsup:

Sorry for the little hijack - back to Tumbleweed!! How long until he is ready for his forever home? I would be knocking on your door for that sweet boy - if I lived in the same country that is!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

What a great video. He is such a loving little guy. Do we know how old he is?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow,he's gorgeous! Who knew al that handsom was under al that fur..
I watched the two Edie vids again,they always make me cry...she came so close to being euthanized...


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I love the video and this little guy is a true beauy.....gorgeous eyes that speak to you.:wub:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

What a cute little button!! YEY to AMA rescue and to Tumbleweed!!! You've once again brought a smile to our faces (and tears) and saved another innocent life!!! We can't thank you enough!!!! The person who adopts him is going to be a LUCKY one!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Johita said:


> can anyone in the US adopt him or does he have to go to a home near where his rescue is?


I was wondering this, too. One of my graduate assistants and her husband are interested in adopting a rescue.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Madison's Mom said:


> I was wondering this, too. One of my graduate assistants and her husband are interested in adopting a rescue.


See? This is one of the great things about this forum - networking!!:chili:Maybe we can find him a home right here!

Tumbleweeds is adorable, and I'm so happy you have him, Bron.:wub:


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Madison's Mom said:


> I was wondering this, too. One of my graduate assistants and her husband are interested in adopting a rescue.


That's a good question - and one for Edie. Our biggest problem has always been having an AMA person do a home check in the area - and if they return the dog - what then? I'm of the opinion that we should open up our world to interstate and distance rescue, so long as a trusted person can do the home check and there is some fall back for getting the dog to a reliable fall back foster should the adopter want to return the dog. 

I want to see more homes open up and I think there is a way to make some progress in this area if we work together. The lives of the innocent wee rescues must come first - and if we cannot be there to protect them then it's just not rescue.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bron is correct. We will adopt to an adjoining State or in special circumstances. We have had dogs returned to us though that just didnt work out for the family or didnt get along with the other dogs or barked too much in an apartment, or wasnt house trained, Etc. You can see this woould be a problem if it was many states away. 
If we had a foster in the state of Texas and the adopting home wasnt too far away, it might be doable though. So it can be worked out and they would have to fly to get the dog. AMA does not fly cargo. 
So it could happen, just need the info and see what we can do.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So heartwarming!!! The song was great, too.
xoxoxooxoxoxox


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Tumbleweed makes my heart dance!!! :wub: I'm so happy to hear he's healing and progressing so well.

Michelle, I thought about Edie all day, today, too. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We tried to adopt in TX. a few yrs. ago & because we don't live stateside it was not allowed. Sad that they would keep a dog in foster when we have a proven record & wonderful references, even our long term US vet went to bat for us, but rules are rules! and some of them seem a little inflexible.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> We tried to adopt in TX. a few yrs. ago & because we don't live stateside it was not allowed. Sad that they would keep a dog in foster when we have a proven record & wonderful references, even our long term US vet went to bat for us, but rules are rules! and some of them seem a little inflexible.


Sandi,

I know how hard it is when you are trying to adopt and you know how good you are as a dog parent. Edie, Deb, and I could share some stories about adopters who did such a good job at selling themselves - so convincing and their houses all checked out....then. One woman is sending me email updates for six months and then suddenly she calls me and tells me that she wants to go to Spain and 'Gigi doesn't like her neighbor, can't be left with him and therefore she has to bring her back to me. She drove all the way from Palm Springs to dump her back to me the next day and to this day has never once asked how Gigi is doing. It broke my heart for Gigi who had been left at a vet by her original owners to be euthanized because they didn't want to do any tests for her mystery lethargy. This woman was not an isolated case... so we, as rescuers and fosters, get really scared about sending our kids far far away just in case we get a witchypoo who disguises herself as a nice person like you. A good rescue group will always put the interests of the dogs first - even if it means hurting a person's feelings. 

But... if we had good people like you to vouch for local adoptions, and be there should something go wrong to secure the dog while something safe was arranged (safe return or re adoption) then we could consider long distance adoption. 

Edie and I chose one family over another applicant for a dog adoption and the fiance of the losing party bombarded me with offensive emails and phone calls full of expletives. He was sending his poison emails late at night, sloshed, and telling me that I would be sorry because he was a big hotshot music producer - I can tell you, I'm not sorry. I'm sorry for the woman who is engaged to such a jerk.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Obviously you made the right choice if that's how he reacted....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Obviously you made the right choice if that's how he reacted....


:amen: to that. Some people think that if they're very rich they should be able to get (ahem, buy) anything they want. Ugh! Obnoxious. 
I was asked the other day about one of the dogs just rescued out there in LA and I told her that I didn't think she could rescue from there but that there are plenty on this coast too, sadly.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> :amen: to that. Some people think that if they're very rich they should be able to get (ahem, buy) anything they want. Ugh! Obnoxious.
> I was asked the other day about one of the dogs just rescued out there in LA and I told her that I didn't think she could rescue from there but that there are plenty on this coast too, sadly.


 
Sadly there are plenty in our own hometowns... the more I see it the harder it gets to take...feels so hopeless.

We just gotta help as many as we can find,it's all we can do...


----------

